# astraldisaster's picture thread



## astraldisaster (Mar 20, 2011)

G. pulchra, female. She was missing a leg when I got her a few months ago...can't wait to see her after a molt!







G. pulchra, male







H. lividum, unsexed







B. smithi, female







C. cyaneopubescens, female







A. geniculata, unsexed







G. pulchripes, female (though I was deceived into thinking she was E. campestratus when I bought her!)​


----------



## astraldisaster (Mar 24, 2011)

*3 new slings!*







X. immanis







P. murinus







P. ornata​


----------



## EndlessForms (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome T's


----------



## Raven9464 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow!  You've got some beautiful T's !  I especially like the H. lividum. That one is definately on my wish list =)


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 16, 2011)

A. metallica, female







B. albopilosum













G. rosea RCF, female







GBB female, premolt (pics of her new skin to come soon)







C. darlingi, female







P. striata, female













A. versicolor​


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 17, 2011)

P. metallica, 2.5" female. Far from amazing photos, but she's not easy to get a good shot of.​


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 18, 2011)

*A. geniculata finally molted!*



















I wish I'd taken a picture of how fat it was looking before. (S)he is _much_ prettier now!​


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 20, 2011)

*P. murinus post-molt*













About 1.5" now, and much more orange. ​


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 24, 2011)

_G. pulchripes_ (She could use a little fattening up after her last molt!)













_P. ornata_, ~1.75"







_P. murinus_, ~1.5"













_C. cyaneopubescens_ legs...will get a proper shot of her soon.​


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice!  I like your pictures, especially the P. murinus shots


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks! I should have some much better shots once I get a new camera...these were all taken with a five-year-old point & shoot that doesn't quite cut it most of the time.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------







_L. violaceopes_, female, ~4"​


----------



## Optic (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice work buddy, How easy are Chile rose and Curly haired spiders handled? Like i've had mine 5 days now and i want to get him or her out properly for a few minutes


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks...those two species are usually handled pretty easily. There are some mean rosies, but as long as you don't have one of those (and you will know if you do by the threat poses and generally defensive attitude) it should be fine. The safest way to do it is to gently nudge them into a small container with a paintbrush or similar object, then onto your hand from there. If they're getting really agitated or defensive, then abort mission and leave them alone. It's also a good idea to sit on a carpeted floor while doing this, to minimize the potential for injury in case of a fall. My slings are generally more skittish and jumpy, therefor harder to handle as they dive back into their burrows at the slightest disturbance. They'll probably get bolder as they grow.


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 27, 2011)

*X. immanis molt*

Finally managed to catch one in the act, though I missed most of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Optic (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah cheers buddy, mine still hasn't molted.. I don't think, it sits under it's plant pot for ages.. and comes out very rarely. I don't know what it's doing, it came out for like 2 seconds, sat on the plant pot and slowly went back inside the pot


----------



## ezberserk (Apr 27, 2011)

Great shots of the immanis molting!  I bet it's looking gorgeous right about now


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the molting sequence.
Xenesthis are by far my favorite species to keep.
Nice collection


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 29, 2011)

_Xenesthis immanis_, almost 48 hours post-molt and looking good:

























And, its next-door neighbor _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ (they share a tarantulahomes.com split tank).













I really can't wait to get a better camera. And actually learn a thing or two about photography.​

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Thanks, guys!



fartkowski said:


> I really like the molting sequence.
> Xenesthis are by far my favorite species to keep.
> Nice collection


This is my first _Xenesthis_, and I freakin' love it! They're so unique.


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 29, 2011)

You'll fall in love with them
Is that the first time it is showing color?
Wait til it gets bigger


----------



## BCscorp (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pics! The X. immanis looks awesome.


----------



## astraldisaster (May 3, 2011)

fartkowski said:


> You'll fall in love with them
> Is that the first time it is showing color?
> Wait til it gets bigger


Yep, before this it was a dull dark grey. I can't wait until it gets better! I have a feeling it's going to need a new enclosure after its next molt.   Any idea how long these guys typically take to reach maturity?

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




BCscorp said:


> Great pics! The X. immanis looks awesome.


Thanks! I get excited every time I look at that immanis now, haha.


----------



## sssargent1977 (May 4, 2011)

I really enjoy the GBB pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## fartkowski (May 4, 2011)

All of mine are still either juveniles or slings, but I would guess it would take anywhere between 3-5 years to maturity.


----------



## astraldisaster (May 4, 2011)

sssargent1977 said:


> I really enjoy the GBB pics...thanks for sharing!


Thanks! Finally got a slightly better shot of her.






---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------













_Homoeomma sp. blue_, ~.5"




















_Heteroscodra maculata_, ~1"​


----------



## astraldisaster (May 6, 2011)

_Brachypelma smithi_ female







_Grammostola pulchra_ female, looking more and more ragged. I'm going to have a party when she finally molts. ​


----------



## astraldisaster (May 7, 2011)

Finally got my _Avicularia metallica_, Fuzzy (or Fluffy, depending on my whim of the moment) out for some photos:





































Getting her back to her home...it was a bit sad (but adorable) the way she huddled at the bottom of the coffee mug. She's safe and sound in her tube web now, not to be bothered for a very long time.​


----------



## astraldisaster (May 8, 2011)

_Poecilotheria metallica_ female, ~3", a few days post-molt​


----------



## Unravel (May 10, 2011)

Awesome pics! :clap:


----------



## astraldisaster (May 12, 2011)

_Brachypelma boehmei_, juvenile female














_Brachypelma emilia_, juvenile female​

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




Unravel said:


> Awesome pics! :clap:


Thanks.


----------



## lord lionheart (May 13, 2011)

Nice T's. I saw a Xenesthis immanis at a dealer when I went to pick up my A.versicolor. First thing I thought was it's the Darth Maul of tarantulas







Let me know if that spoils your pic thread and I'll delete it??


----------



## astraldisaster (May 14, 2011)

lord lionheart said:


> Nice T's. I saw a Xenesthis immanis at a dealer when I went to pick up my A.versicolor. First thing I thought was it's the Darth Maul of tarantulas


Haha...while I'm not a fan of the Star Wars prequels, I do see the resemblance.


----------



## DrCharoletteMD (May 14, 2011)

My Rosea is pretty docile, and completely handelable... but at first she wasn't so friendly. she just was used to the pet store, everyone passing by, not stopping to say hi, you know. she wasn't used to ME. After a few days, though, she calmed down, and she's got a much better attitude.


----------



## astraldisaster (May 19, 2011)

_Phormictopus_ sp. "purple", ~3" female​


----------



## astraldisaster (May 20, 2011)

_Avicularia purpurea_













_Avicularia diversipes_​


----------



## Motorkar (May 25, 2011)

Awww look the cute little guys ! :drool:


----------



## astraldisaster (May 27, 2011)

_Avicularia versicolor_​

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Awww look the cute little guys ! :drool:


Yeah, there's basically nothing cuter than Avic slings.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 4, 2011)

_Grammostola pulchra_ female in heavy premolt (finally!!):




















_Ephebopus cyanognathus_ sling:




















_Cyriocosmus elegans_ female:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 7, 2011)

_Homoeomma_ sp. "blue" freshly molted sling








_Poecilotheria ornata_ sling enjoying its first post-molt meal.​


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got some beautiful new Ts in a trade!

_Avicularia minatrix_:


























_Avicularia_ sp. "Peru purple":




















_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_:




















_Poecilotheria regalis_:














_Nhandu chromatus_:














_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "Platyomma":


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 10, 2011)

My Goodness, your pictures get better and better every time you post! :clap:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Ana! I'm learning to be more patient with my outdated point & shoot camera's macro function. And taking the time to color correct better. Can't wait to get a DSLR though... :drool:

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------

How could I forget this guy? _Brachypelma vagans_, of course.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jun 10, 2011)

wow nice collection they all look great specially the Pulchra


----------



## Legacy (Jun 11, 2011)

> I really can't wait to get a better camera. And actually learn a thing or two about photography.


Well you could have fooled me!!! I think these are phenomenal photos and I actually assumed that you had some professional experience in photography!! Very impressive shots, and an even more impressive collection you have there. If I get hooked on buying these things I'm blaming you!!! lmao.....

Legacy


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys. 

Legacy, that's quite a compliment! I've always had a decent eye for photography, just not the fancy camera and equipment. Check out some of the other threads on here...a couple are just insane. I think I can deal with you blaming me for a blossoming T addiction, hehe. If you get anywhere near as much enjoyment out of them as I do, it'll be well worth it!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 11, 2011)

your avics are so cute! especially the minatrix. 

also, wow, your G. pulchra gal is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 12, 2011)

_Pamphobeteus_ sp. Platyomma molted today after three days in my care. 












---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




malevolentrobot said:


> your avics are so cute! especially the minatrix.
> 
> also, wow, your G. pulchra gal is absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks! I agree, they're pretty good-looking.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Freshly molted _Brachypelma boehmei_:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a premolt party...


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 15, 2011)

_G. pulchra_ molt! Finally! 













Stuck carapace -- thankfully, it came off with no complications.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 16, 2011)

Just rehoused my _A. versicolor_ slings; this is the more obese of the two.

























Yeah, no more crickets for this one until it molts!​


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 17, 2011)

_Pterinochilus murinus_




















_Poecilotheria ornata_




















_Pamphobeteus_ sp. platyomma​


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 19, 2011)

*Freshly molted B. smithi*


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 20, 2011)

*More G. pulchra post-molt shots*



















​


----------



## Motorkar (Jun 21, 2011)

Great pics and spiders!


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 23, 2011)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ adult female:


----------



## MissChelly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your molt-related pictures... my T hasn't molted yet and I'm so very curious to get to see it.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 24, 2011)

It's such a wonderful thing when they molt (successfully)! Most of the time I don't catch mine in the act, though.

What kind of T do you have, and how large is it?


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 27, 2011)

_Brachypelma emilia_ juvenile female molting:



































































































































































A few hours later, chewing on the exuvia:














_Aphonopelma eutylenum_ "California ebony"  MM:














_Ceratogyrus darlingi_:








_Avicularia avicularia_:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Recently molted _Lampropelma violaceopes_ juvenile female:


















































_Thrixopelma ockerti_ subadult female:




















_Haplopelma lividum_ sling:














_Avicularia avicularia_ juvenile female:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 5, 2011)

_Brachypelma emilia_:








_Brachypelma boehmei_:




















_Theraphosa stirmi_:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 6, 2011)

P. metallica molted!













Already grooming. ​


----------



## arachna-nono (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG... That P. metallica is freaking GORGEOUS!  I keep getting told that I need to get one, and now I'm thinking that's true!


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice P. metallica
How big is it?


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 6, 2011)

arachna-nono said:


> OMG... That P. metallica is freaking GORGEOUS!  I keep getting told that I need to get one, and now I'm thinking that's true!


Haha, yes! You do need one. I know some say they're overrated or not worth the ridiculous price, but I don't know...they're pretty awesome IMO. I'd like to breed them eventually once I get some experience under my belt.

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




fartkowski said:


> Very nice P. metallica
> How big is it?


Thanks! She's somewhere between 3.5 and 4", I believe. I might rehouse her once she hardens up, so hopefully I'll get some good shots of her then.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 7, 2011)

_Avicularia diversipes_:














_Avicularia metallica_:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 13, 2011)

_Nhandu chromatus_:


























_Avicularia_ sp. Peru purple:


























New _Grammostola pulchra_ juvenile female:













Quite the fatty!​


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 18, 2011)

My big female _Avicularia metallica_ molted about 10 days ago. I can't believe how much more vibrant and blue she looks now!

















































And, as luck would have it, I just found her a boy toy!







The pet store I work at got a spider shipment in, which contained an _A. metallica_ in heavy premolt. Turns out it was a penultimate male, who molted early this morning and is now mature.


----------



## advan (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice pics! Beautiful A. metallica. Nice find with the male.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Advan! I really like this A. metallica male, so I hope my female doesn't make a snack of him when the time comes.

X. immanis molted, and I'm pretty sure it's a boy. :\













He's looking darn good, though, I must say.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 29, 2011)

_Grammostola rosea_


----------



## astraldisaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely P. irminia lady, courtesy of Advan.


----------



## crawltech (Aug 22, 2011)

Great pics man!...nice collection/selection of T's


----------



## advan (Aug 22, 2011)

She's lookin' good Garance.


----------



## astraldisaster (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks! Chad, she's awesome. Thanks again. 

I have some spider pics I keep forgetting to edit and post, but in the meantime here are the newest additions to my menagerie...

Baby sandfire beardie:

























Emerald tree boa (4-year-old male):


----------



## advan (Aug 28, 2011)

He is sweet! That last pic is awesome!


----------

